# The Final Resting Place



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 3, 2018)

South Georgia Snow 2018 ... Today ...


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jan 3, 2018)

Thats a cool pic! Don't get many chances for a shot like that in your neck of the woods!!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 3, 2018)

The Mule Barn ...


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 3, 2018)

Great captures!  Rare opportunity in the south!


----------



## WayneB (Jan 3, 2018)

what total fell?
We were warned it could show up in Augusta, but it didn't make it..


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 3, 2018)

The Old Tobacco Barn in today's snow storm


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2018)

Great shots, Jimmy. Love those old buildings, and thank you for the tour that time.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you guys ... 

Yes this type weather is rare for us here in SE GA  .... We had 3" maybe a tad more . .. 

Nic ... Glad you came over ... the pleasure was all mine ....


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 4, 2018)

Cool old barn pic.  What kind of car was that?  Has the look of an old station wagon.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jan 4, 2018)

WV ... I believe it is a Model A ... It has had several run in with a bulldozer ... it used to sit just the other side of the mule lot ... must have been moved several times! Now it sits about 50 yards behind the old tobacco barn ...

The tobacco barn and car are located on the original family home site started about 1909 .... the mule barn and tobacco packhouse are located on the North end of the farm at the second home site built in 1928/30.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 4, 2018)

My grandfather had an old Model T that rusted and rotted away so bad that the only parts left were the chrome covered pieces on the front end.  That is a neat place.


----------

